# Case Model D Military



## docblack (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello everyone, its nice to become a member after looking through your forums for a few days. I'm located in San Diego

I recently purchased a 1941 Case Model D Military tractor for restoration. Aside from some rust, the right brake appears to be stuck, no magneto, missing exhaust pipe, I'm not so sure about the clutch, it didn't feel like it was engaging and disengaging and the engine felt tight.

I intend to get it mechanically functional first before I move onto cosmetics. Which of these would you recommend I get working on first? 

Oh, btw, for anyone who is familiar with it, it is awaiting approval to be shipped to the Vista Gas and Steam engine Museum, to complete its restoration.


----------



## Ron Sa (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a C Case and several D series that I have fixed up. The C has a band brake but I think all D series have disc brakes. I assume your right brake is not froze up. It is probably rusted up. The disc tends to rust onto the spline. Most of the outer parts comes apart easily except for the ball ramps. 

Freeing up the rusted spline can be a challenge because there is no way to attach a puller and apply force. Try penetrating oil for a couple of weeks if necessary. If that does not work, use creativity on how to carefully pull out on the adapter behind the disc with out damaging shims and surfaces. 

The oil clutch if probably out of adjustment. The clutch disc tends to be durable as it runs in oil. Remove a side plate beside the clutch and everything inside should be oily. Adjusting the clutch involves pulling out on a spring pin and rotating the inner portion of the clutch mechanism. 

I suggest you remove one or more of the oil pan side plates and inspect the bottom of the oil pan for sludge. I think you have a 3 bolt oil suction screen in the left side. That needs to be clean also. Also, several table spoons of light oil in each cylinder would be in order to help free up the engine and for initial lubrication. Also, it might save you a bent push rod to pull the valve cover and make sure all the valves are free and oiled. 

There are after-market distributors as an option to a magneto. All my D series, I put distributors on because they are easy to keep in good condition. Good used one are available. 

Good luck on getting your D up and running. I have a parts book for the later D series and a service manual. If I can be of help, my email is [email protected].


----------



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

I have a Case D .. the breaks are easy to work on ... just take out the three bolts and look at it ... free up everything and it's good.

I should have another Case D manual or parts book to upload soon too.

When i got mine it was in a 12Volt coil already works great.


----------

